# Dia de los muertes makeup



## La Strega Nera (Apr 13, 2012)

One of the costumes from last year. I used ben nye creme makeup and colored eye shadow to set the darker parts. Neutral ben nye set powder to set the white. It stayed on even through me getting sick and throwing up all night long.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice job on the makeup. Sorry that you had a crappy night then


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆAgreed. You look beautiful! You must have gotten a ton of compliments. 

Don't think I'd ever want to put my makeup through that kinda stress test though.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great job on the makeup. You look divine!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You look great! Did you come up with the desgin on your own? I've been looking for ideas for some skulls I'm painting.


----------

